# Help asap!



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

My friends dog went missing and they found him this morning on the porch dead . There has a small amount of blood beside him and she said last time she saw him he threw up . Well she has another dog too and now the outside dog is throwing up , we think someone poisioned them . Cause they have their shots and I have delt with parvo before and this is nothing like that .



Can anyone tell me the signs of a dog being poisioned ? Will they throw up ?
I dont want my dog to get it and she has to go out to pee so i dont know what I will do . She lives next to me , her house is on the same lot but a fence around it all so I guess mine will have to stay in for a few days ?


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

pitbullove said:


> My friends dog went missing and they found him this morning on the porch dead . There has a small amount of blood beside him and she said last time she saw him he threw up . Well she has another dog too and now the outside dog is throwing up , we think someone poisioned them . Cause they have their shots and I have delt with parvo before and this is nothing like that .
> 
> Can anyone tell me the signs of a dog being poisioned ? Will they throw up ?
> I dont want my dog to get it and she has to go out to pee so i dont know what I will do . She lives next to me , her house is on the same lot but a fence around it all so I guess mine will have to stay in for a few days ?


give the dog a cap full or 2 of hydrogen peroxide to induce vomiting its very important to get everything out of the dogs stomach. also it it the one that tried to sell you a dog?


----------



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

stonerreakinhavok said:


> give the dog a cap full or 2 of hydrogen peroxide to induce vomiting its very important to get everything out of the dogs stomach. also it it the one that tried to sell you a dog?


 Okay and no they live on down the road from us this is my friend who lives right beside me . They only had 2 dogs now 1 . The peroxide wont hurt them ?
My concern is if its something else then I dont want my dog to get it .


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

pitbullove said:


> Okay and no they live on down the road from us this is my friend who lives right beside me . They only had 2 dogs now 1 . The peroxide wont hurt them ?
> My concern is if its something else then I dont want my dog to get it .


the peroxide will just induce vomiting. you want to purge the stomach of any comtaminants. the other option is take the dog to the vet. really though what else would it be tainted meat, anti freeze, really bad rotted meat, rat poison? if it was any of those you still wanna purge the dogs


----------



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

Okay I will tell her . People around here poision them all the time but we havent had it happen to ours before I hope its not parvo .


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

pitbullove said:


> Okay I will tell her . People around here poision them all the time but we havent had it happen to ours before I hope its not parvo .


ussually older dogs can get by if they have parvo... puppys are ussually the ones that pass because of it


----------



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

stonerreakinhavok said:


> ussually older dogs can get by if they have parvo... puppys are ussually the ones that pass because of it


 My dog is 10 months old though , one person I know had 3 dogs from the same litter all day in one day from it and they had all shots and were in a kennel and were about 2 years old. I have had a few pups die from it myself and i hate dealing with it .

Im going to keep my dogs in and give her dog some peroxide if she will let me anyways . I hope this helps


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

pitbullove said:


> My dog is 10 months old though , one person I know had 3 dogs from the same litter all day in one day from it and they had all shots and were in a kennel and were about 2 years old. I have had a few pups die from it myself and i hate dealing with it .
> 
> Im going to keep my dogs in and give her dog some peroxide if she will let me anyways . I hope this helps


yah id just call her not go over there if your that scared no use in going over there and contaminating yourself...


----------



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

stonerreakinhavok said:


> yah id just call her not go over there if your that scared no use in going over there and contaminating yourself...


 Yeah and they come here alot so I hope they dont track it with them if its parvo . My dog got her rabies shot and a shot that prevents parvo and a bunch of other stuff when she got spayed and she also got her shots when she was about 7 weeks old just not the rabies until she got spayed so I think she will be okay


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

pitbullove said:


> Yeah and they come here alot so I hope they dont track it with them if its parvo . My dog got her rabies shot and a shot that prevents parvo and a bunch of other stuff when she got spayed and she also got her shots when she was about 7 weeks old just not the rabies until she got spayed so I think she will be okay


think your trippin for no reason not even sure that it is parvo. but in havent had a dog that had parvo since i was a kid, and she survived. i dont think theres much a need to worry


----------



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

Well I may be but thats okay , I have lost dogs to parvo before and I know its nothing to take lightly cause once they get it its hard to get rid of .


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Id take the dead dog in for a necropsy and find out why he died would have best chance. You dont always want to induce vomiting it depends as to what he ate or got into. We had a dog last year who was poisoned by anti freeze I dont remember himvomiting but he lost coordination , depth perception, became unstable unbalanced, eventually lost control of bladder functions it was nasty and unfortunatly there was no cure { the only cure for anti freeze you have to start immediately like if you saw him drink it} 
Parvo can be serious Stoner there is a new starin of parvo going around and its been dropping adults who have been fuly vaccinated , I know about 4 kennels right now in the states who have lost dogs this year alone , ones that would usually be deemed in the clear ,the vaccinations arent helping much with this strain and the vets I have talked to online said alot fo them arent responding to treatments that they find usually work in there clinics. 
Having 1 dead dog already and now one with symptoms I would say a vet visit is needed like NOW , to me this is obvious. sounds like it hit the other dog rather quickly so I wouldnt be on here playing games looking for treatments when we dont even know what it could be. Poisoning can have many different symptoms depending on what exactly poisoned them , really this would just be a guessing game.


----------



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

They are not my dogs so taking them to the vet is up to her , I have told her but I dont think shes going to . So mine are inside until she finds out the problem , she said he had been eating and stuff, but told me she dont have money for the vet . Its up to her to get the dog some help but im not sure if she will .


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Iunderstand its not your dogs, only so much you can do.This is one of my biggest peeves though Im so sick of people saying well i cant afford it so the dog is going to suffer because of it  None of our dogs chose who they want to be with they are chosen by us and with that comes the responsibility to care for them when they NEED it not when its convenient or affordable to us. Ilove my dogs enough that if i couldnt afford the money Id beg or borrow to get it some how or I would turn the dog over to someone who can afford it and get them the care they need, Makes me really angry when people put there animals in this situation. 
{ this isnt directed to you pitbulllove, I know its not your dogs . Just see this so much lately on the boards and just makes me wanna slap someone}


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

angelbaby said:


> Iunderstand its not your dogs, only so much you can do.This is one of my biggest peeves though Im so sick of people saying well i cant afford it so the dog is going to suffer because of it  None of our dogs chose who they want to be with they are chosen by us and with that comes the responsibility to care for them when they NEED it not when its convenient or affordable to us. Ilove my dogs enough that if i couldnt afford the money Id beg or borrow to get it some how or I would turn the dog over to someone who can afford it and get them the care they need, Makes me really angry when people put there animals in this situation.
> { this isnt directed to you pitbulllove, I know its not your dogs . Just see this so much lately on the boards and just makes me wanna slap someone}


:goodpost::goodpost:


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

UGH people are so dumb!! Nothing you can do at home will save the dog if it was poisoned and should be rushed to the vet asap. I guess she did not care that much about her dogs to just watch them die..... I would look in your yard for anything like meat or something someone could have tainted.


----------



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> Iunderstand its not your dogs, only so much you can do.This is one of my biggest peeves though Im so sick of people saying well i cant afford it so the dog is going to suffer because of it  None of our dogs chose who they want to be with they are chosen by us and with that comes the responsibility to care for them when they NEED it not when its convenient or affordable to us. Ilove my dogs enough that if i couldnt afford the money Id beg or borrow to get it some how or I would turn the dog over to someone who can afford it and get them the care they need, Makes me really angry when people put there animals in this situation.
> { this isnt directed to you pitbulllove, I know its not your dogs . Just see this so much lately on the boards and just makes me wanna slap someone}


:goodpost: I know what ya mean , I tried to tell her to give them away but she wont listen to me .


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Bottom line is you neither you or your neighbor have a freakin clue about why the other dog died. Could be poison, heat stroke, parvo, or green monkey slime disease. Until she takes the sick dog to a vet or have a necropsy done on the dead dog then it is process of elimination. Just keep your dogs away from her house, yard, dogs etc for a while.


----------



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> UGH people are so dumb!! Nothing you can do at home will save the dog if it was poisoned and should be rushed to the vet asap. I guess she did not care that much about her dogs to just watch them die..... I would look in your yard for anything like meat or something someone could have tainted.


 :goodpost: I have been searching but have found nothing , I asked another person that lives close by and they said they didnt set anything out but one of their dogs was also sick . I would say thats what happened is someone set something out or threw it over the fence .

And yeah I know that if not seen by the vet they will die but she wont take him . I will let everyone know if he makes it or not but he seems fine after vomiting, now I have to be EXTRA careful with mine.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Do the dogs get walked anywhere ? we had a incident last year someone was leavinf poison out in the parks where dogs usually are walked I cant remember what it was but alot of dogs started to get sick and if neighbor dogs are sick i would be careful about where you take your dogs in the neighborhood as well as your yard.


----------



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> Do the dogs get walked anywhere ? we had a incident last year someone was leavinf poison out in the parks where dogs usually are walked I cant remember what it was but alot of dogs started to get sick and if neighbor dogs are sick i would be careful about where you take your dogs in the neighborhood as well as your yard.


 Well most of the time she lets them out and they can go where ever they want which is crazy but yeah she said she would chain him up later but they are gone and hes loose still im sure cause I havent seen him for a while . However my inside dogs got out on a tie out(the two little ones) and Bailey gets walked around the yard and up the road where theres no dogs cause they would charge at her if I walked her anywhere else up through here .


----------



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

Oh and he dosent have a collar so i dont think she will but I will ask her tomarrow if shes home .


----------



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Bottom line is you neither you or your neighbor have a freakin clue about why the other dog died. Could be poison, heat stroke, parvo, or green monkey slime disease. Until she takes the sick dog to a vet or have a necropsy done on the dead dog then it is process of elimination. Just keep your dogs away from her house, yard, dogs etc for a while.


 Yes I know this , I am keeping my dogs away and I always have but hers are loose . When she gets home I am going to try and get her to chain him up but i havent even seen him yet so im not sure where he is . I didnt say I knew , all I said was that he was throwing up and it COULD be from poison and asked the signs of it . And I already asked her about the vet she said she didnt have the money


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

not home? lol id take the dog to the shelter tell them it was running around stray and was sick , let them take care of it then if she wanted him back theywould have had to treat him and she would have to pay or the dog could be rehomed. thats just what i would do. she obviously doesnt even care that he had thrown up as well ,if my dogs sick im there with them making sure they get better and doing what i can.


----------



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> not home? lol id take the dog to the shelter tell them it was running around stray and was sick , let them take care of it then if she wanted him back theywould have had to treat him and she would have to pay or the dog could be rehomed. thats just what i would do. she obviously doesnt even care that he had thrown up as well ,if my dogs sick im there with them making sure they get better and doing what i can.


 I just hope she dont get any more dogs , and she got on facebook and said shes home when I asked but got back off . I guess I will be the one that ends up keeping a close watch on him, Im not sure though .... Is there anyone that thinks I am the one who should take him to the vet ? Im not going to but just asking , I could see if the dog was a stray etc . but this dog has owners and IMHO they need to take the dog and pay for it too .


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

I would tell her to call around and talk to the vet's in your area, usually any good vet will have some sort of payment plan for emergency services. Not everyone is prepared for huge vet bills, and it doesn't hurt to check.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I think people like that should be reported for animal abuse , But dont know how much the spca and agencys like that would actually do . When we have called for obvious cruelty cases we havent seen anything happen guess it depends on your area and who is in charge


----------



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> I think people like that should be reported for animal abuse , But dont know how much the spca and agencys like that would actually do . When we have called for obvious cruelty cases we havent seen anything happen guess it depends on your area and who is in charge


 I know what ya mean , AC wont come out here anymore, they said they are too far away . The other neughbors I have posted about b4, they have a DA and HA pitbull that they ordered to be put down , he is still there and gets out alot . They are over an hour away and wont do much .


----------



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

kodiakgirl said:


> I would tell her to call around and talk to the vet's in your area, usually any good vet will have some sort of payment plan for emergency services. Not everyone is prepared for huge vet bills, and it doesn't hurt to check.


 I will tell her next time I talk to her, I havent seen the dog yet so im not sure where he is .


----------

